# SBE 3



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Thinking about buying a SBE 3. I have heard from some people that aiming is different since it’s a European shotgun and the bird needs to be above your sight bead.

Anyone have any experience with it or insights?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

No I think that’s just the excuse terrible shots use when they can’t hit anything with their fancy gun. It certainly isn’t THEMSELVES missing, gotta be the gun.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Grandson got one last year. Loves it. His is left handed.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> No I think that’s just the excuse terrible shots use when they can’t hit anything with their fancy gun. It certainly isn’t THEMSELVES missing, gotta be the gun.


I know every time I miss that it’s the gun.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I know every time I miss that it’s the gun.


I know what cha mean Vern! 😄


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I read somewhere that some SBE's shot 18" high. Don't remember where, maybe Shotgun World? But if true, I would think they would have corrected the problem. I patterned my new M2's, one 12 gauge, the other a 20. They're both about 60/40 guns. If you need help with the crappy factory trigger I'm happy to help.

Here's a link:









Super Black Eagle 3 shooting high


Hi, There are lots of conversation in the internet that SBE III shoots high. I heard from a Youtube Channel called "American Arms Channel" that Benelli has fixed this issue the date code on the serial late 2018 and later . So can anyone help me if this is true? Thanks,



forums.benelliusa.com


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

paddler said:


> I read somewhere that some SBE's shot 18" high. Don't remember where, maybe Shotgun World? But if true, I would think they would have corrected the problem. I patterned my new M2's, one 12 gauge, the other a 20. They're both about 60/40 guns. If you need help with the crappy factory trigger I'm happy to help.
> 
> Here's a link:
> 
> ...


I called benelli before the grandson bought his about a year ago. They said the problem was a loose barrel retaining nut and it's been fixed.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Irish Lad said:


> I called benelli before the grandson bought his about a year ago. They said the problem was a loose barrel retaining nut and it's been fixed.


I figured it had to be something simple. I bought the M2's because I don't need 3.5" shells to kill a duck. 

If the SBE triggers are the same design as the M2, you might consider swapping out the springs. Simple, 10-minute job. Here's a link to my experiences, with Randy Wakeman chiming in from time to time:









M2 Trigger??


I bought two M2s a couple of weeks ago. Checked the trigger pulls in the store, somewhat inconsistent but heavy. When I got home I tried them normally and was disappointed that they both have lots of creep. Talked to customer service, they sent shipping labels and I sent them in. They told...




www.shotgunworld.com


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

paddler said:


> I figured it had to be something simple. I bought the M2's because I don't need 3.5" shells to kill a duck.
> 
> If the SBE triggers are the same design as the M2, you might consider swapping out the springs. Simple, 10-minute job. Here's a link to my experiences, with Randy Wakeman chiming in from time to time:
> 
> ...





paddler said:


> I figured it had to be something simple. I bought the M2's because I don't need 3.5" shells to kill a duck.
> 
> If the SBE triggers are the same design as the M2, you might consider swapping out the springs. Simple, 10-minute job. Here's a link to my experiences, with Randy Wakeman chiming in from time to time:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have one those Lyman trigger gauges. I'll ask him to check it when he gets a chance. He loves that shotgun. He got alot of ducks last season, especially for being in southern Utah. He shot a bunch of the planted pheasants too.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

The trigger pull average was 3.72 for 5 pulls.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Great. Mine were 6# 4oz and 6# 10oz from the factory. They're now 3# 4oz and 3# 6oz after spring replacement. Still have creep, but at least the weight is better. It looks like the trigger group on the M2 design is the same as the SBE. They must have taken more care with the hammer and trigger return springs on your gun. QC was poor on mine, which was very inconvenient. 

One more thing to look out for. Make sure if you have the oversized bolt handle that it can't gall the lower edge of your ejection port. It happened on mine when they test fired it at Benelli USA. They had to send my receiver out to be refinished, and I'm now running the standard bolt handles.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I forgot to mention I see the SBE3 on sale at Sportsmans Warehouse frequently.


----------



## Bugle1 (Sep 2, 2020)

prumpf said:


> Thinking about buying a SBE 3. I have heard from some people that aiming is different since it’s a European shotgun and the bird needs to be above your sight bead.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with it or insights?


The sight picture and aim point have nothing to do with the gun, per se, but the gun fit. The SBE 3 comes with shims so you can customize the butt stock somewhat - at least the length of pull, which is arguably most important. That said, be sure you can make it fit. Your eye is essentially the rear sight of a shotgun. When you mount it you should be looking straight down the rib (well, so long as you want your point of aim to be straight down the barrel. By lengthening and shortening the butt stock a bit you can set it up to shoot higher or lower. There are other measurements and adjustments you can (and may need to) make like comb height, pitch and cast, but start with LOP. For most right handed shooters of average height (and neck length!), that's all it takes. Hope this helps.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I shot better with my stoeger m3500 two years ago. . I did terrible last year with the sbe3. Got a clay thrower this year to practice but I’m gonna wait till September to start because it took me all year to scrounge up enough target loads.


----------

